# New shed roof



## gavroche (20 Mar 2021)

I made the mistake of using plastic corrogated sheets on my shed roof and now, a few years on, the plastic is breaking up so I need to replace it. I will use metal sheets this time so that's my project for the summer.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Mar 2021)

I've used corrugated aluminium sheets before. You really can't  go far wrong as long as you follow the manufacturer's fixing and overlap guidelines and use decent quality washered screws. It's worth hiring a professional quality rivet tool for stitching adjacent sheets together. If done decently, the roofs don't leak and last for decades.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Mar 2021)

at HD we cary 2 levels of quality/thickness corrugated plastic roofing. maybe the ticker would have been better? but we also carry corrugated metal roofing. will you miss having the translucent light or did you have the dark opaque plastic?


----------



## sleuthey (21 Mar 2021)

How can we help?

I used Bitumin and it was very easy to cut.


----------



## newfhouse (21 Mar 2021)

I’ve used Wickes bitumen sheets for my summer house and a shed. I was able to lay mine on top of the original felted board. They’re really easy to work with but considerably heavier than corrugated plastic, so you would need to be sure the roof has a suitable support structure.


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> at HD we cary 2 levels of quality/thickness corrugated plastic roofing. maybe the ticker would have been better? but we also carry corrugated metal roofing. will you miss having the translucent light or did you have the dark opaque plastic?


It is clear corrugated plastic but I also put up a false ceiling so light did not matter, a window sees to that.


----------



## chris-suffolk (25 Mar 2021)

I've got clear corrugated plastic on mine, and it's nearly 20 years old - shows no signs of cracking.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2021)

My neighbours conservatory is coming down apina few weeks, and im pinching the polycarbonate double glazed roof panels to give a posh new roof on my garden shed.


----------



## johnblack (9 Apr 2021)

A mate is replacing my current felt roof with new boards and finished with a fibreglass treatment, might even outlast me.


----------



## winjim (9 Apr 2021)

My leaky asbestos roof brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Apr 2021)

I just demolished a 1985 vintage shed with a roof of mixed plastic and metal cortugated sheets. No leaks, they dont make em like they used to.


----------

